# "iOffice" almost confirmed



## macosXrumors (Jan 21, 2003)

For those who haven't guessed yet what's next after Keynote, here's what my latest sources report and some guesses about the Apple's branded office suite rumor I had initially posted in July 2002.

report here


----------



## bjurusik (Jan 21, 2003)

I think it's pretty obvious that this is what Apple is doing.  Keynote against Powerpoint and Safari against Internet Explorer.  I would say Apple just wants to cut all ties with Microsoft.  With all this happening, the next year or two there is going to definitely be some tables turning.  First is the hardware.  Despite what people say, the G4 is on it's way out.  I think Apple will go with either the 970 or G5, assuming it's released.  With all this new software they are releasing, I really don't think they would go with anything but PPC, when the software would have to be rewrote and released for any other platform.  And maybe the purpose of all this new software is to act as a distraction from the hardware ... and then during the last 5 minutes of the July MacWorld Jobs will introduce the dual G5/970 2Ghz PowerMac.    But in all reality, Apple is a company interested in making money and making the best possible products.  They know where they stand and they know what they have to do to get ahead.  They've probably been testing new processors for the past couple years and are just waiting it for it to be just right.  OK, I'll end my rant now.


----------



## ccuilla (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bjurusik _
> *With all this new software they are releasing, I really don't think they would go with anything but PPC, when the software would have to be rewrote and released for any other platform.*



Actually, this is not true. They would be able to cross-compile, use "fat binaries" to support multiple chip architectures.


----------



## powermac (Jan 21, 2003)

It will be Apple works on steroids!!


----------



## sheepguy42 (Jan 21, 2003)

I doubt it will be called "iOffice" since Keynote is not free, and the other apps (if they come) most likely will also not be free, and all the iApps are free. However, this could be done in conjunction with a new version of AppleWorks that is a little better integrated (but still just a maintenance release); AppleWorks would still be bundled with the consumer machines, and maybe the new Office-like package could be bundled with the pro machines. The lack of a full-featured word processor compatible with Word on the pro machines is on of the more common complaints of switchers, from what I hear.


----------



## mfsri (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sheepguy42 _
> *...and all the iApps are free.  *



All iApps are not free. iDVD will be $50 

michael
http://osblue.com


----------



## sheepguy42 (Jan 21, 2003)

iDVD _is_ free on machines with a Superdrive, at least whatever version that was there when you bought the machine. The "not having as a free download" is done for the same reason that 10.1 was not downloadable (even though many got the upgrade CD for free one way or another): it is huge. Too huge to download, because Apple doesn't want their servers locked up with multi-hours-long badwidth-sucking downloads. It makes sens; Apple is just handling the update distribution differently. This way, your new iApps are on a separate disc, and you can install them as you wish. Since my cube is on dialup, I will most likely pay the $50 even though I can't use iDVD.


----------



## fryke (Jan 22, 2003)

Bandwidth also COSTS, btw. Someone is paying for it, and I guess Apple would be paying themselves, as they're using akamai


----------



## stealth (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mfsri _
> *All iApps are not free. iDVD will be $50
> 
> michael
> http://osblue.com *



isnt that because iDVD takes up so much space that its made on a DVD. who would  download such a big program?

and anyway. if noone pays for any app. how can we expect them to develop software? if everyone pays even a small price in the end its better for all of us.
and if they made a program to charge all the iApps id be very disappointed, but i do wonder... wouldnt the outcome be to our advantage?


----------



## Ricky (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macosXrumors _
> *For those who haven't guessed yet what's next after Keynote, here's what my latest sources report and some guesses about the Apple's branded office suite rumor I had initially posted in July 2002.
> 
> report here *


In case you forgot, Apple created Keynote specifically for Steve Jobs.  I don't think it was ever originally intended for the public.


----------



## Gnomo (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *In case you forgot, Apple created Keynote specifically for Steve Jobs.  I don't think it was ever originally intended for the public. *


I have to agree.  Apple's biggest selling point (currently) is compatability.  If Apple were to  release software that would compete with M$ Office (I mean seriously compete, not like Apple Works), Microshaft would probably not be too happy with them.  That could lead to M$ not creating new versions of Office for Mac.  Now before some of you let out a cheer, think about what that means.

No Office for Mac would mean that Office for Windows would (eventually) become incompatible with the current mac versions.  Plus M$ would probably not allow Apple to license the needed information to make their office program compatible with the Windows version.  

So all of a sudden, we are back in the 90's.  Macs are viewed as incompatible systems, the average joe user wouldn't switch to Mac, Apples hardware sales plummit, and (worst case senario) apple has to shut down.

Honestly, I don't think Jobs has a death wish, nor do I think he is stupid.  While there may be versions of Open Office for Mac, I don't think Apple would release one...but only time will tell.


----------



## macosXrumors (Jan 22, 2003)

I don't think that keynote development was intended only for internal use, even if Steve said that. I think they at least had in mind that this application would go public. As for Microsoft, I guess that Apple prefers to be independant from Microsoft and develop great converters in case MS stops Office:mac. That's why I and some of my sources believe that the keyword "Office" will be used for the name of the bundle, they'll want to show that there is an Office on Mac anyway. The name "iOffice" is actually quite unlikely because none of the appz of that bundle will start with "i". I still use it in my articles because it's the simpliest way to say "Apple branded office suite".


----------



## bolindilly (Jan 22, 2003)

am i the only one that thinks appleworks, on osx at least, is a terrible program? i use word, excel, and keynote...


----------



## fryke (Jan 22, 2003)

Back in the nineties, when Microsoft Word for Windows was at version 2.0 and Microsoft Word for Macintosh was at version 5.1a? 

Nope, bolindilly, but we all think that Keynote.app shows how Apple could create 'sexier' versions of a word processing and a spreadsheet app. Furthermore, rumour sites are providing info about the GoBe team Apple has bought some time ago. It all leads to, well, assumptions and suggestions.

Keynote was intended for the public from the beginning. Steve Jobs was just entertaining the crowd with the joke that it was made for him. And, of course, there might be some truth behind it, like him wanting a better way to present Apple's innovations.


----------



## macosXrumors (Jan 22, 2003)

fryke, I quite agree with what you say. But rare are the sources that sent me info about that, mentioning GoBe aquisition.

And I have something to add: these new sexy office appz don't necessary mean the death of AppleWorks, it may be renamed though.


----------



## ccuilla (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gnomo _
> *I have to agree.  Apple's biggest selling point (currently) is compatability.  If Apple were to  release software that would compete with M$ Office (I mean seriously compete, not like Apple Works), Microshaft would probably not be too happy with them.  That could lead to M$ not creating new versions of Office for Mac.  Now before some of you let out a cheer, think about what that means.
> 
> No Office for Mac would mean that Office for Windows would (eventually) become incompatible with the current mac versions.  Plus M$ would probably not allow Apple to license the needed information to make their office program compatible with the Windows version.
> ...



Yes but...

This is about strategy. Apple MUST take measures to ensure that they cannot be blackmailed by Microsoft again. I think Keynote (and Safari) is an indicator (from Apple to MS) that they cannot be blackmailed (as they have been in the past).

Microsoft is not likely to dump office for the Mac anytime soon. Revenues for them are still pretty good. Profits probably VERY good.

But...don't be surprised that Apple has an Ace up its sleeve that it will use if it has to.

This is not just about Office...its about things like Browsers, email, QuickTime, Rendevous, iSync.

In the past Microsoft has shown their willingness to blackmail Apple into dropping this or hobbling that to Microsoft's benefit in exchange for Office continuing to be available on the Mac platform.

They did it with Basic.
They did it with IE.
They tried it with QuickTime.

What is to stop MS from coming to Apple and saying something like "Why don't you kill iSync, in favor of some (piece of crap) we have here. If not, well, maybe we'll drop Office."

These things are strategic. Make no mistake, Keynote was a "shot over the bow" of MS. It was Steve saying..."look what we can do (whisper: if you don't think I have a Word and Excel equivalent in alpha...your nuts.)"


----------



## macosXrumors (Jan 22, 2003)

"These things are strategic. Make no mistake, Keynote was a "shot over the bow" of MS. It was Steve saying..."look what we can do (whisper: if you don't think I have a Word and Excel equivalent in alpha...your nuts.)""

Totally agree with that


----------



## senne (Jan 23, 2003)

Apple really needs Microsoft!

Most of the Win-users i know, are afraid of switching to Mac because it's something totally different. (they say, and i agree partially)

When you take Microsoft Office, Messenger, Explorer, Media Player,... away from the Mac, the Mac is not partial different anymore, but TOTALLY different. And that, i think, is not a good strategy for _atracting_ win-users.


----------



## stealth (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *...
> When you take Microsoft Office, Messenger, Explorer, Media Player,... away from the Mac, the Mac is not partial different anymore, but TOTALLY different. And that, i think, is not a good strategy for atracting win-users. *



attractin win users? maybe ur right!
but. the only useful ms app is Office (for now)
the rest are either useless or cheap apps for me.
Internet explorer is very bad in every sense. safety, speed, interface...
i like iChat more than messenger for a number of reasons. i use messenger though because most of my friends (using a pc) have msn!
Media player? Quicktime is wayyyy better. but again it might seem useful sometimes because some files that i donwload from the internet are only found in media player format, so im forced to use it.


----------



## senne (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stealth _
> *i like iChat more than messenger for a number of reasons. i use messenger though because most of my friends (using a pc) have msn!
> Media player? Quicktime is wayyyy better. but again it might seem useful sometimes because some files that i donwload from the internet are only found in media player format, so im forced to use it. *




you will always be forced to use Microsoft apps (exept for msn messenger, but then again, Proteus/Fire/... do not fully take advance of the MSN Service, f.e. they don't have filesharing)

I hope Apple will implement MSN Messenger Service in iChat! That would be great. But will microsoft allow this? No.
Then there's still .wmv. No way microsoft allows apple to put the .wmv-technology in QT!

It's important for apple to keep in buissiness with MicroSoft


----------



## sheepguy42 (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *you will always be forced to use Microsoft apps (exept for msn messenger, but then again, Proteus/Fire/... do not fully take advance of the MSN Service, f.e. they don't have filesharing)
> 
> I hope Apple will implement MSN Messenger Service in iChat! That would be great. But will microsoft allow this? No.
> ...


Um, except at school I don't use Microsoft apps. Sure, I _have_ Office on my Mac (that I got free legally through Penn State), but I never use it. I have no need for it. And I am sure that there is something to this "iOffice" idea, because it makes too much sense. Macs need a preloaded full-featured word processor, or at least something equivalent to but cheaper than Work. AppleWorks doesn't cut it for many (most?) people. At the same time, here at Penn State Abington, I look around and everyone is using AIM. A few of my friends also dabble in ICQ, but I have not seen an MSN user in months, literally. I have one friend who uses Yahoo more than AIM, and that has been slowly changing. You are most likely right about .wmv never going into QT, but that probably has more to do with DRM not existing on Mac more than anything. You are also right with your last comment, except I think the point of all these slaps in M$'s face (iChat being AIM, Safari, Keynote, ".Mac is everything .NET was supposed to be," and more) is Apple saying M$ needs Apple's business too, and that Apple isn't going to be bullied anymore. M$ and Apple most likely will continue to do business together, but more as equals rather than "You need our support to stay alive, so you will give in to all our demands!"


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 23, 2003)

so apple would rename AppleWorks into iOffice ?


----------



## evildan (Jan 23, 2003)

I have my doubts that Keynote was indeed the software Steve used during his presentations.

The presentations have been very basic text, with minimal graphics, so he could have been using anything, including PowerPoint. The introduction of Keynote mandated that Steve say he's been using it all along. It wouldn't look good if he said otherwise. There's kind of an associational marketing which makes consumers want to buy it because "that's what Steve uses."

Also, the novelty of owning an application which was beta tested by Steve is nothing to dismiss either.

As far as the intent of Apple, it's been posted all over the web that Apple and MS are not in great relations, Apple is covering their back by providing users MS alternatives.

I'm confident that Apple will do well with these "iOffice" releases.

And in regards to AppleWorks. There seems to be a negative association with AppleWorks. A lot of my friends remember that application and shy away from current releases. I think software has the ability to become, dated, simply by name. Take Page Maker for example. Adobe all but changed the entire program, and it still didn't do as well as expected. AppleWorks, reminds me of the old, dated applications in the 80's. Apple has come a long way, I think they should drop the application name, if even to just repackage it and rename it as a possible MS Word rival. (IMHO).


----------



## Kazrog (Jan 23, 2003)

I say go Apple! Make an office suite, sever all ties with M$. Make the office suite gloriously compatible with M$ Office, yet have advantages over it. Advertise it heavily. It's about time they did this!


----------



## stealth (Jan 23, 2003)

FORCED TO USE MICROSOFT APPS ?? hahahahhahahahaha.
NO way. as soon as they make a good enough iOffice. and iChat gets a new update.. bye bye microsoft...


----------



## senne (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stealth _
> *and iChat gets a new update.. bye bye microsoft...  *



AIM is not the only IM-service out there


MSN is much bigger here in Belgium (and I think Europe also). Most people don't know wha AIM is. We all HAVE to use MSN Messenger (I, use Proteus, and switch sometimes to Messenger)

You cannot simply say to whole Europe: *Stop using MSN Service and switch to AIM now!! Cause I don't want to use MSN-apps, but iChat!*


----------



## senne (Jan 23, 2003)

And i think it's time for Apple to go further than the USA only. There's a big market in Europe also....


----------



## mkwan (Jan 23, 2003)

no, bolindilly, you are not the only one!

back when I used ClarisWorks at school and then used Microsoft Excel.  I think Excel is the best spreadsheet I have ever used because it had more features then the spreadsheet in ClarisWorks had.

Microsoft's business practices maybe terrible but I think some of their stuff is decent


----------



## mfsri (Jan 23, 2003)

Apple releasing an office suite would be great. Microsoft Office may be lossing its market share. Here is a USA today artical that shows how one City is giving up on MS... 

http://www.usatoday.com/money/industries/technology/2003-01-21-simdesk-cover_x.htm

<a href="http://osblue.com">michael</A>


----------



## cabbage (Jan 23, 2003)

>>So all of a sudden, we are back in the 90's. >>Macs are viewed as incompatible systems

gnomo, it's called PDF/X.  It's compatible with everything.


----------



## bolindilly (Jan 24, 2003)

i dont wanna get of on a rant here, but:
honestly, i don't know if apple is positioning themselves in the correct manner to steal market share from microsoft. they have the "everything is easier on a mac" and the "switchers" campaigns, but they need something that explains to people that a computer is a computer, and files just need applications written that can read and write them. if they make a productivity suite, they gotta say not "it's a great program," but rather "it will make working with the pc world just as easy as owning a pc"

that's just my opinion, i could be wrong...


----------



## adambyte (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bolindilly _
> *if they make a productivity suite, they gotta say not "it's a great program," but rather "it will make working with the pc world just as easy as owning a pc"*



Shouldn't that be "It will make working with the PC world just as easy as using your mac."?


----------



## bolindilly (Jan 24, 2003)

i don't think so. apple's the underdog here. we might think they have better products, but they have to cater to the rest of the world because all other computer users already have their own systems. they need to sell on convenience and convince people that using a mac will not disable you in any way...


----------



## gwynarion (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by senne _
> *you will always be forced to use Microsoft apps (exept for msn messenger, but then again, Proteus/Fire/... do not fully take advance of the MSN Service, f.e. they don't have filesharing)
> 
> I hope Apple will implement MSN Messenger Service in iChat! That would be great. But will microsoft allow this? No.
> ...



I'm not forced to use anything Microsoft.  I do use a couple products (Office) at work, but I could very easily find alternatives if I wanted to.  In my case it's just easier to let them buy me software to work with.  I hope Apple does not implement MSN services in iChat.  The relationship between Apple and M$ is important to both companies, but I don't think it is at all vital, nor do I think that losing some of their M$ products would kill Apple.  It's great to see Apple showing M$ the "gun"...


----------



## gwynarion (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by evildan _
> *And in regards to AppleWorks. There seems to be a negative association with AppleWorks. A lot of my friends remember that application and shy away from current releases. I think software has the ability to become, dated, simply by name. Take Page Maker for example. Adobe all but changed the entire program, and it still didn't do as well as expected. AppleWorks, reminds me of the old, dated applications in the 80's. Apple has come a long way, I think they should drop the application name, if even to just repackage it and rename it as a possible MS Word rival. (IMHO). *



I don't have any direct experience with people thinking this about AppleWorks.  Personally I find it to be perfectly sufficient for all of my personal and freelance needs.  I do find it more convenient to use Word at work, but that is because of my co-workers who use it and do all kinds of stupid crap that AppleWorks doesn't like.  I would really appreciate an update to AppleWorks, whether it is called that or not.


----------



## boult (Jan 24, 2003)

Guys,  remember  MS/Apple contract just expired last summer.  Apple is free to innovate and compete with MS and anyone else..  MS won't bully Apple anymore..   hence the reason why Keynotes came out!  Keynotes is answer to Powerpoint.   Jobs has been using Keynotes in some of his keynotes since X came out.   Yes  Appleworks is next to be revamped.  Although  Appleworks does have presenation module.  so when it is revamped then it can compete with MS Office.   I dumped MS Office 2001 and use Appleworks exclusively to open ms doc and excel and others..    OpenOffice is coming out soon.. I'll be glad to use OOffice when it is cocoazied.  What if Apple decide to adopt  OpenOffice as iOffice hmm? 

Right now MSN Messenger is lagging behind..  they haven't updated since lately..  while  AIM and ICQ are updated from time to time.   I look forward to iChat 2.0 in upcoming 10.2.4 if not then 10.3! (I bet 10.3 will be another paid upgrade! be prepared! save your $$ for that upgrade! )  

I look forward to ditch  Adobe Acrobat Reader and use Preview exclusively!  I know new updated Preview is in work that does more than it do now. like ability to click the link in pdf and search! 

looks like I am ranting and going off topic a bit..  so I better stop!


----------



## macosXrumors (Jan 24, 2003)

I have something to say for those who believe that it would be a mistake for Apple to compete M$' Office products.
I think that Apple is not even going to lose credibility if M$ discontinues Office:mac.

So read that:

- Remember that anyway there is an Office suite for Mac OS X that is released and whatever happens it is losing money for MS to even stop selling it.
- There will be a next version of Office from Microsoft, it's on the works, it's been confirmed by Microsoft. My sources even claim other big projects and that will maybe be the subject of one of my future articles.
- OpenOffice will probably be finalized for the Mac one day or another and expect that Mac port to be higher quality software than other big open sourced projects ported to Mac like Mozilla.
- OpenOffice helps Linux to gain credibility so why wouldn't it (and Apple's future office suite) help Apple to gain credibility?
- If you think that Apple's future competing Office is not credible then it means there will always remain a market for MS Office:mac and M$ is not the kind of companies who take decisions that make them lose money and market share.


----------

